# Upcoming Heavyweight fights



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the lastest on Sannon Briggs, B J Flores, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Bryant Jennings, Jarrod Millar, Andy Ruiz, Oscar Rivas and Tony Yoka
is Pulev still injured and still mandatory for the ibf title
any more news on charr v oquendo


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the lastest on Sannon Briggs, B J Flores, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Bryant Jennings, Jarrod Millar, Andy Ruiz, Oscar Rivas and Tony Yoka
> is Pulev still injured and still mandatory for the ibf title
> any more news on charr v oquendo


Jarrell Miller I think is facing Trevor Bryan on the Matchroom show in Brooklyn on 28th April
Andy Ruiz Jr faces Devin Vargas on the ESPN show on 10th March
Jennings faces Akhror Muralimov on the Beltran vs Moses undercard.
Yoka out again in Paris on 7th April
Pulev not injured - definitely back in training
Rivas vs looking less likely to face Duhaupas now.

No further news on any of the others as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the lastest on Sannon Briggs, Trevor Byrant, B J Flores, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Agit Kabayel , Sergey Kuzmin, Andy Ruiz, Oscar Rivas and Tony Yoka
is Pulev still injured and still mandatory for the ibf title
any more news on charr v oquendo


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the lastest on Sannon Briggs, Trevor Byrant, B J Flores, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Agit Kabayel , Sergey Kuzmin, Andy Ruiz, Oscar Rivas and Tony Yoka
> is Pulev still injured and still mandatory for the ibf title
> any more news on charr v oquendo


Miller's latest opponent rumour is Duhaupas (the Bryan fight still possible but negotiating with Don King is awkward)
Kabayel will probably defend his Euro title again - I believe Dimitrenko is mandatory challenger
Kuzmin I think will fight again on the next on the Bivol undercard on 3rd March - they wanted Miller, maybe the Mansour reatch can happen (depending on cuts healing).

Pretty much nothing new on anyone else since last time as far as I'm aware. Oquendo's focus recently seems to be helping out in Peurto Rico and not on boxing as far as I can see.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Miller vs Duhaupus April 28th, if Duhaupus is in shape he should win that fight quite comfortably

http://www.boxingscene.com/report-jarrell-miller-vs-johann-duhaupas-on-hbo-april-28--125019


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the lastest on Sannon Briggs, Trevor Byrant, B J Flores, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Agit Kabayel , Sergey Kuzmin, Andy Ruiz, Oscar Rivas and Tony Yoka
> is Pulev still injured and still mandatory for the ibf title
> any more news on charr v oquendo


You're very rude, you know that Stephen?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

There are about 15 HW prospect & contenders right now that I keep a strong eye on.

I just went through the list using Boxrec, and it's almost like an episode of "The Twilight Zone." Only two of them have anything scheduled at all, and several haven't fought at all for several years.

The good:

Tyrone Spong vs Carlos Nascimento Feb 24th. 
- A decent opponent for a promising prospect who's fast running out of time.

Martin Bakole Llunga vs TBA March 3rd. Likely a horrible mismatch, but at least Bakole is staying active.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of the others:

Bogdan Dinu - Just beat Nascimento in December, so OK. But nothing scheduled for 2018.

Oscar Rivas - Nada.

Otto Wallen. - No sirree.

Izuagbe Ugonoh - Hasn’t fought for a year.

Nick Asberry - hasn’t fought since Oct 2016 !

Andre Wawrzyk - Hasn’t fought since Sept 2016 !

Trey Lippe Morrison - hasn’t fought since December 2016 !

Andy Ruiz - Hasn’t fought since his robbery against Parker. Has he retired?




I mean, WTF ????????


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Miller vs Duhaupus April 28th, if Duhaupus is in shape he should win that fight quite comfortably
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/report-jarrell-miller-vs-johann-duhaupas-on-hbo-april-28--125019


Good fight. I think Miller is at least a level above Duhaupus. I don't think Miller is good, but I think he's a little better than Duhaupus. Man, he looked like dogshit against shot-to-shit one-armed Wach, though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

----


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Good fight. I think Miller is at least a level above Duhaupus. I don't think Miller is good, but I think he's a little better than Duhaupus. Man, he looked like dogshit against shot-to-shit one-armed Wach, though.


Yeah he looked terrible made Wach look fast, I think Miller, Whyte, Chisora and Stiverne are all on the same level

I think Breazeale and Duhaupus could be abit above


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah he looked terrible made Wach look fast, I think Miller, Whyte, Chisora and Stiverne are all on the same level
> 
> I think Breazeale and Duhaupus could be abit above


Spot on.

And none of those guys, except maybe Breazeale, even make me want to watch their fights.

It's positively dismal.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> There are about 15 HW prospect & contenders right now that I keep a strong eye on.
> 
> I just went through the list using Boxrec, and it's almost like an episode of "The Twilight Zone." Only two of them have anything scheduled at all, and several haven't fought at all for several years.
> 
> ...


Wallin will fight Granat next, Ugonoh will make his comeback in Poland soon, Lippe has been injured, I presume Wawrzyk got a ban and Ruiz has a fight lined up in March.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

And here's the Charr vs Oquendo update

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22384155


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

beadybea said:


> Wallin will fight Granat next, Ugonoh will make his comeback in Poland soon, Lippe has been injured, I presume Wawrzyk got a ban and Ruiz has a fight lined up in March.


That's decent news, (and I believe you) but how do you know all this?

Nothing is on Boxrec, and I haven't seen any articles in the more standard places.

Oh - And if Ugonoh is fighting in Poland, does that mean (one can dream...) that he's left Kevin Barry?


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> That's decent news, (and I believe you) but how do you know all this?
> 
> Nothing is on Boxrec, and I haven't seen any articles in the more standard places.
> 
> Oh - And if Ugonoh is fighting in Poland, does that mean (one can dream...) that he's left Kevin Barry?


Here's the link to the Ugonoh interview.

https://t.co/XJsCQMbNpE


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

beadybea said:


> Here's the link to the Ugonoh interview.
> 
> https://t.co/XJsCQMbNpE


Thanks. Interesting interview, though he says nothing about any upcoming fights, nor about his management. He does mention the possibility of staying and competing in Poland though.

I also can't find anything about an Andy Ruiz fight, though he was originally supposed to fight on last week's card. No idea why that fell apart, either. If he's really fighting next month, it will probably be some TBA, to get his feet wet again. Still, it's always interesting to see what condition Andy shows up in.

Wallin- Granat is a good one. I really like what I've seen of Wallin so far. Don't know a lot about Granat but he definitely can bang, so it's a good test for Wallin's defense. I think some silly title is on the line as well, which is always good for positioning future fights.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Thanks. Interesting interview, though he says nothing about any upcoming fights, nor about his management. He does mention the possibility of staying and competing in Poland though.
> 
> I also can't find anything about an Andy Ruiz fight, though he was originally supposed to fight on last week's card. No idea why that fell apart, either.
> 
> Wallin- Granat is a good one. I really like what I've seen of Wallin so far. Don't know a lot about Granat but he definitely can bang, so it's a good test for Wallin's defense. I think some silly title is on the line as well, which is always good for positioning future fights.


There's another one, sorry. Ugonoh & Wach will be on the same card but not against each other sadly.

‪https://eurosport.interia.pl/boks/news-gala-boksu-na-pge-narodowym-mariusz-wach-i-izu-ugonoh-bohate,nId,2518045‬


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

And more Ugonoh news, I'll link to the tweet as I'm having trouble with the links here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952970068232691712


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the lastest on Sannon Briggs, Trevor Byrant, B J Flores, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Agit Kabayel , Sergey Kuzmin, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas and Gerald Wasington 
is Pulev still mandatory for the ibf title


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Otto Wallen is indeed now scheduled to face Adrian Granat on April 21, for the vacant EBU title. (such as it is.)

This could actually be a great fight, and an important one, looking forward. Granat got caught by Dimintrenko, but he also has some decent wins on his record, and he can definitely bang.

A great test for the highly-regarded Wallin.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Andy Ruiz now faces some cabby named Devin Vargas, May 10th.

Feh ......

-------------------------


Tyrone Spong, of course, plowed right through Nascimento. Not a major scalp by any means, but Spong did look vicious & powerful, as always.

Spong is a little basic, but he attacks like prime Mike Tyson (without the amazing defense.) A fan-friendly fighter if ever there was one, and the kind of guy with a true "puncher's chance" against ANY opponent. 

Spong is only 11-0, but he's already 32 years old, so they'd better start pushing him hard.
He now holds some minor belt, which should help him get better fights. But sadly, he's signed to a couple of guys that may not have much juice in the business. He'll probably get avoided right into retirement, just like Bogdan Dinu.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the lastest on Sannon Briggs, Trevor Byrant, B J Flores, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Agit Kabayel , Sergey Kuzmin, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas and Gerald Wasington
> is Pulev still mandatory for the ibf title


Sorry I'm a little out of the loop recently due to moving but as far as I know there's nothing new for any of those guys. @Cableaddict I'll post on the prospects thread shortly including thoughts on Wallin vs Granat.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the lastest on Sannon Briggs, Trevor Byrant, B J Flores, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Sergey Kuzmin, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas and Gerald Wasington, Zhlila Zhang 
is Pulev still mandatory for the ibf title


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the lastest on Sannon Briggs, Trevor Byrant, B J Flores, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Sergey Kuzmin, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas and Gerald Wasington, Zhlila Zhang
> is Pulev still mandatory for the ibf title


Just an update on Kuzmin - the Mansour draw looks like it'll be overturned due to Mansour failing a drugs test. He's back in the ring in April in the US and just started preparation. No opponent as yet.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Trevor Byrant, B J Flores, Christian Hammer, Carlos Takam, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Adam Kownacki, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas Gerald Wasington, and Zhlila Zhang


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest on Trevor Byrant, B J Flores, Christian Hammer, Carlos Takam, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Adam Kownacki, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas Gerald Wasington, and Zhlila Zhang


Takam will possibly face Chisora on the Bellew vs Haye undercard

Fujimoto faces Aaron Russell on 7th May

Rivas faces Edson Cesar Antonio on 19th April and may have another fight on 19th May - both in Montreal

Zhilei Zhang has recently had a break from boxing to deal with the death of his mother - he is back in training now

That's all I know on those guys.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest on Trevor Byrant, B J Flores, Christian Hammer, Carlos Takam, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Adam Kownacki, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas Gerald Wasington, and Zhlila Zhang


^ What is this guy's problem?


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> ^ What is this guy's problem?


One day I might get a thanks, maybe a like on a reply. I don't mind though tbh, I like talking about HWs!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I think he has "Boxing Touretts Syndrome." :sad5


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea thanks for all your updates on up coming fights


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea thanks for all your updates on up coming fights


You're welcome


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

We just had Agit Kabayel vs. Miljan Rovcanin.

well ..... 

Move along folks, nothing to see here. Kabayel is tough and aggressive, but continues to fail to impress, in any way at all. As basic a skillset as you can find. Average hand speed. Not much defense. Feh …..


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Did anyone catch Otto Wallin vs Adrian Granat?

Wallin is WAAAAY up there on my "top prospects" list. His jab could use some work, though. Looking to see that in this fight.

=================

Also on the "overlooked" list: Trey Lippe is back! He Ko'd some cabby on March 9th.

Well, at least he's healthy & back in the ring. Keep an eye on this one, folks. He isn't fooling around.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone know what's up with Martin Bakole Llunga? 

He's perhaps the most promising HW going right now. Hasn't fought in over 5 months, and has nothing scheduled. That's a long time for a young prospect, especially as he now holds some silly little title.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Nothing scheduled right now for Dinu, either. 

Tick... tick .... tick .........

:fire


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Daniel Dubious faces the fearsome "TBA" on June 23rd.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

@Cableaddict

Kabayel - I think he's shown some good variety in styles - can't see him troubling any of the top guys but considering he's a late starter I think he's doing well.

MBI is set to fight in June.

Dinu - I've heard nothing since the news he signed with GCP. I'd like to see some evidence of him on US soil as I'm sceptical about him being allowed.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Dominic Breazeale, Trevor Byrant, B J Flores, Christian Hammer, Carlos Takam, Guillermo Jones, Adam Kownacki, Charles Martin, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas Gerald Wasington, and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Breazeale - in training, most likely waiting on what happens with Wilder next.
Adam Kownacki & Charles Martin *might *square off in August.
Rivas just fought but looked poor against Hubeaux - he may have injured a bicep in the process. 
Washington will face John Wesley Nofire - don't hold me to my word but I think it'll be on the Tarver vs Kauffman undercard.
Zhang - back in training, I hope he's out soon.

I've not heard anything on any of the others.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Dominic Breazeale, Trevor Byrant, Bogdan Dinu Christian Hammer, Guillermo Jones, Adam Kownacki, Sergey Kuzmin, Charles Martin, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas, Otto Wallin and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest on Dominic Breazeale, Trevor Byrant, Bogdan Dinu Christian Hammer, Guillermo Jones, Adam Kownacki, Sergey Kuzmin, Charles Martin, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas, Otto Wallin and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome


Not much on any of those guys, sorry. I still think Kownacki vs Martin is set for August, I believe Kuzmin will rematch Mansour too but neither of those fights are official.

Wallin I think has dropped his EU title and will relocate to the US full time.

Rivas picked up a bicep injury in his last fight with Hubeaux so may face a little layoff.

All those are just stuff I heard though and I could be wrong.

Zhang is back on a Showtime card on 20th July vs TBA. No idea if he will be televised but if he is perhaps the level of opponent will go up.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Mario Daher, Bogdan Dinu Christian Hammer, Guillermo Jones, Agit Kabayel Sergey Kuzmin, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas, Tom Schwarz, Otto Wallin Tony Yoka and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest on Mario Daher, Bogdan Dinu Christian Hammer, Guillermo Jones, Agit Kabayel Sergey Kuzmin, Carlos Negron, Oscar Rivas, Tom Schwarz, Otto Wallin Tony Yoka and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome


You normally ask about Trevor Bryan and finally some news! He will face BJ Flores on 11th August.

Kabayel was set for a fight on 27th October, I had heard a rumour that his opponent could be Otto Wallin but I just checked and he's not got any date on Boxrec so will keep my eyes peeled for that.

Kuzmin is in the US training and waiting on news of a fight. I expected him to be on the Bivol undercard but that's looking unlikely now.

Schwarz will fight 11th September, they were supposed to announce an opponent last week but nothing yet.

Hammer has gone very quiet, I wouldn't be surprised to see him be the opponent for either Schwarz or Kabayel though.

Yoka is banned for a year, I expect him to face Tronche for the French title on his return.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

Can Yoka fight outside france wile he is banned
what is the lastest with the pulev v hugie fuery situation


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea
> any more news on charr v oquendo


Did you see the big press conference?
The HBO 24/7 show? The face 2 face build up to the SSBO ppv.

Have you been living under a rock?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stephen H\sson said:


> Can Yoka fight outside france wile he is banned


I assume that f he did so, he'd lose his license to ever fight in France again.

Of course, that may not really be much of a penalty, in the long run.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

beadybea said:


> Wallin I think has dropped his EU title and will relocate to the US full time.


This is very exciting.

Wallen appears to be the real deal. 
He could use a better jab, and maybe some variation in his offense, but he has serious natural gifts.
Speed, footwork, great defense. A future top ten, almost for certain.

Good move getting the heck out of Sveden.
Yah.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> Can Yoka fight outside france wile he is banned
> what is the lastest with the pulev v hugie fuery situation


Technically yes but he won't and purse bids.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> This is very exciting.
> 
> Wallen appears to be the real deal.
> He could use a better jab, and maybe some variation in his offense, but he has serious natural gifts.
> ...


We're in disagreement on a few prospects and Wallin is one of them! That's great though and I'd rather you were right on him than I am.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Kownacki vs Martin is finally official but for September (not August as I said originally).


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

beadybea said:


> Kownacki vs Martin is finally official but for September (not August as I said originally).


Prince Charles will be eating the canvas like a GOD !


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I assume that f he did so, he'd lose his license to ever fight in France again.
> 
> Of course, that may not really be much of a penalty, in the long run.


Why would he lose his French license?

You do perplex me you know.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Why would he lose his French license?
> 
> You do perplex me you know.


If they say he can't fight, they might mean he can't fight at all. Otherwise, what's the point of the ban?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If they say he can't fight, they might mean he can't fight at all. Otherwise, what's the point of the ban?


He is only banned in France.

He is legally allowed to fight anywhere else but has said he won't.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> He is only banned in France.
> 
> He is legally allowed to fight anywhere else but has said he won't.


It that's true, (I'm not saying it isn't) then the ban is completely meaningless. A joke. Why are we even talking about it?


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

A couple of rumours of upcoming fights

Jarrell Miller vs Tomasz Adamek 
Sergey Kuzmin vs David Price (AJ-Pov undercard)


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

thanks v interesting
do you thick hugie fury will fight pulev for the mandatory position
any news on Dominic Breazeale as wilder is fighting Tyson fury next


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stephen H\sson said:


> any news on Dominic Breazeale as wilder is fighting Tyson fury next


My guess is that, if team Wilder is stupid enough to sign a contract with Fury, the Big Dufus will almost surely pull out at the last minute with an "injury."

So Breazealle had better be keeping in shape. He also better get his head together:

The Breazealle that beat Ugonoh is a serious threat to Wilder. (To anybody.)
The Breazealle that we've usually seen over the years, taking 3-4 rounds to wake up, will get put to sleep early. Like Aj taking out Prince Charles.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oleksandr Teslenko has a fight on August 18. 

His opponent doesn't look like much, sadly, so yet another wasted opportunity for the EXTREMELY promising Teslenko to learn something. 
Still, worth watching. This guy reminds me quite a bit of Ali. Nice & relaxed, great head slips ....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What the heck is going on with Tyrone Spong? The guy has all sort of potential, but he fought in Feb, and still doesn't have another bout scheduled for this year.

It's not like they have time to waste. The guy is almost 33 years old already. I guess this is what happens when you're managed by the dream team of Gonzalez & Silva, and your promoter is some guy named Andy Perez.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Cableaddict said:


> My guess is that, if team Wilder is stupid enough to sign a contract with Fury, the Big Dufus will almost surely pull out at the last minute with an "injury."
> 
> So Breazealle had better be keeping in shape. He also better get his head together:
> 
> ...


I think the only reason he woke up fast in the Ugonoh fight is because Ugonoh is a fucking effective alarm clock.
You're never getting a couple rounds to get started against that fucker.
He came steaming out and just happened to run head long into one right hardy bastard.

I think Wilder would be cautious knowing Breazeale has shown he is no knock over job. He will likely bide his time looking for the big shot later in the fight. If Breazeale starts slow, he loses. If he needs someone to start like Ugonoh to wake him up...then he's probably lost already


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> What the heck is going on with Tyrone Spong? The guy has all sort of potential, but he fought in Feb, and still doesn't have another bout scheduled for this year.
> 
> It's not like they have time to waste. The guy is almost 33 years old already. I guess this is what happens when you're managed by the dream team of Gonzalez & Silva, and your promoter is some guy named Andy Perez.


He'll fight Francisco Silvens (who has a padded 23-0 record) in Mexico on 31st August


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

beadybea said:


> He'll fight Francisco Silvens (who has a padded 23-0 record) in Mexico on 31st August


Thx.

Someone needs to tell Boxrec !


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Thx.
> 
> Someone needs to tell Boxrec !


I'm sure they'll list it soon. I think it's actually in Florida and not Mexico but not sure.


----------



## BluefaceHatch (Aug 7, 2018)

If Fury-Wilder get in the ring together if Tysons fit and there mentally, he will box Wilders head off for him imo, even at this point


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Dominic Breazeale, Mario Daher, Bogdan Dinu Kyotaro Fujimoto , Guillermo Jones, Agit Kabayel, Sergey Kuzmin, Oscar Rivas, Andy Ruiz Jr, Otto Wallin Tony Yoka and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I heard Breazeale was willing to fight Whyte or the other way around. I read in another forum that Wallin and Kabayel are in talks to fight. No idea if this is true or not, though. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Thx.
> 
> Someone needs to tell Boxrec !





beadybea said:


> He'll fight Francisco Silvens (who has a padded 23-0 record) in Mexico on 31st August


Well, that fight didn't happen.

Spong fought some bum instead, and scored a meaningless first round KO.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest on Dominic Breazeale, Mario Daher, Bogdan Dinu Kyotaro Fujimoto , Guillermo Jones, Agit Kabayel, Sergey Kuzmin, Oscar Rivas, Andy Ruiz Jr, Otto Wallin Tony Yoka and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome


Didn't realise CHB was back online guys!

Breazeale - ready to fight, think he's hoping Fury vs Wilder doesn't happen.

Dinu - think he may be on the Pulev vs Fury undercard.

Fujimoto - will face Suthat Kalalek on 25th September.

Kabayel - set to fight on 27th October, haven't heard any new rumours other than Otto Wallin as the opponent but wouldn't bet on that happening next.

Kuzmin - will be on the Povetkin vs Joshua undercard. Opponent won't be Price or Allen, really not sure who he might fight - _maybe _Takam but again would not bet on that.

Rivas - will fight on Stevenson vs Gvozdyk undercard in Canada. Not getting my hopes up for anything other than a journeyman but they are building a fight with Kean for the future (think I'd back Kean in that one).

Zhang - will fight in China against Don Haynesworth soon. Has recently extended his deal with Roc Nation and I would expect to see him on those US based Matchroom/DAZN shows soon.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, that fight didn't happen.
> 
> Spong fought some bum instead, and scored a meaningless first round KO.


Yeah Silvens pulled out with an injury.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

beadybea said:


> Rivas - will fight on* Stevenson vs Gvozdyk *undercard in Canada. Not getting my hopes up for anything other than a journeyman but they are building a fight with Kean for the future (think I'd back Kean in that one).


Didn't realise this was made.
Stevenson actually facing his dangerous mandatory

I really like the look of Gvozdyk and thing he might even be the pick of the bunch in a stacked LHW division just now
Hope he spanks fuck out of Stevenson


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Davie said:


> Didn't realise this was made.
> Stevenson actually facing his dangerous mandatory
> 
> I really like the look of Gvozdyk and thing he might even be the pick of the bunch in a stacked LHW division just now
> Hope he spanks fuck out of Stevenson


That's a great matchup.

I also rate Gvozdyk very highly. I think he'll take this, if he doesn't do anything stupid.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Dominic Breazeale, Mario Daher, Bogdan Dinu Kyotaro Fujimoto, Bryant Jennings, Agit Kabayel, Mladan Mijas, Oscar Rivas, Andy Ruiz Jr, Tyrone Sprong, Otto Wallin and Junlong Zhang any updates would be welcome


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest on Dominic Breazeale, Mario Daher, Bogdan Dinu Kyotaro Fujimoto, Bryant Jennings, Agit Kabayel, Mladan Mijas, Oscar Rivas, Andy Ruiz Jr, Tyrone Sprong, Otto Wallin and Junlong Zhang any updates would be welcome


Bogdan Dinu - I'm expecting him to be on the Pulev vs Fury card - I certainly hope so as I'll be attending that one!
Agit Kabayel - fighting 27th October. Not heard anything new on the opponent, maybe Wallin but I'm not hopeful this time.
Junlong Zhang - his inactivity lately has been due to "secret training" with Evander Holyfield according to reports in China.
Oscar Rivas - set to fight again on 1st December.
Kyotaro Fujimoto - aiming for the WBA regular shot against Oquendo or a WBO eliminator next

Nothing noteworthy on any of the others you mentioned as far as I know.

A few other bits & pieces from the division&#8230;

Artur Szpilka vs Mariusz Wach 10th November
Christian Hammer vs Michael Wallisch 15th December
Zhilei Zhang in a step up fight in Monaco 24th November
Andrey Fedosov vs Joey Dawejko 13th October
Joe Joyce rumoured to be facing Gerald Washington or Luis Ortiz on the Fury vs Wilder undercard


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan (Mar 24, 2018)

@beadybea

Why did Taishan Dong stop fighting?


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> @beadybea
> 
> Why did Taishan Dong stop fighting?


I heard that he was sick of getting beat up in sparring and refused to fight when Golden Boy wanted him too. Last I heard he was trying out for WWE but don't know if he took that any further.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like Dong is still pursuing his WWE dream

https://wrestlingrumors.net/derekst...ance-center-recruiting-class-io-shirai-among/


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan (Mar 24, 2018)

beadybea said:


> Looks like Dong is still pursuing his WWE dream
> 
> https://wrestlingrumors.net/derekst...ance-center-recruiting-class-io-shirai-among/


Outside of him being hailed as the "Great Wall" I knew nothing about him. Did you see anything of him and if you did do you think he had any ability to work with or was his size the only reason he was signed to Golden Boy?


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> Outside of him being hailed as the "Great Wall" I knew nothing about him. Did you see anything of him and if you did do you think he had any ability to work with or was his size the only reason he was signed to Golden Boy?


I think I've seen all of his fights. He was technically poor, slow and easy to hit but he was still an intriguing prospect to me. He was in incredible shape, had plenty of combat sport experience and seemed to have some real power, I thought that with a lot of coaching he could've done something if he used his size to his advantage in a Valuev type way. One of his main problems was that he struggled with distance, smothering his own work and had a tendency to push his opponent down on the inside. I think Golden Boy expected that he would be marketable but they never really committed to the project from what I can see. It's a shame as I'm a sucker for a good novelty heavyweight


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

Any news on Dominic Breazeale next fight is he still mandatory for wilder


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

beadybea said:


> Joe Joyce rumoured to be facing Gerald Washington or Luis Ortiz on the Fury vs Wilder undercard


Woah, baby !

I've been hoping they'd fast-track Joyce. Sparring with Fury must have lit a fire with his management.
I think he'd take Washington apart.

Ortiz is still crazy-dangerous for anyone. That would be some serious step up. - But win or lose, what a great learning experience it would be.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Trevor Byrant , Mario Daher, Robert Helenius, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Bryant Jennings, Agit Kabayel, Adam Kownacki, Mladan Mijas, Oscar Rivas, Andy Ruiz Jr, Tyrone Sprong, Otto Wallin, Gerald Washington, and Junlong Zhang any updates would be welcome


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Joyce has, of course, now decided to face the deadly, the fearsome, the awe-inspiring Joe Hanks.

The balls on this guy ......


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest on Trevor Byrant , Mario Daher, Robert Helenius, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Bryant Jennings, Agit Kabayel, Adam Kownacki, Mladan Mijas, Oscar Rivas, Andy Ruiz Jr, Tyrone Sprong, Otto Wallin, Gerald Washington, and Junlong Zhang any updates would be welcome


Not much noteworthy news on those guys.

Kabayel has been ordered to face Wallin next (he was set for a voluntary a few weeks ago but they ruled against it).

Miljas has a new promoter who is US based I think.

Rivas will fight Fabio Maldonado in December. Maldonado has record of something like 26-0 but it's all pretty much Brazilian journeymen on his record. I believe he's better known in MMA circles. Anyway, they are looking at making Rivas vs Jennings out in Canada early next year.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Very interesting fight on Dec 8th:

Filip Hrgovic vs Ytalo Perea.

I'm a pretty big fan of Hrgovic, but on Dec 8th he's faces little known Ytalo Perea from Ecuador.

Scroll down to the second page:
Boxing News at Five: Roach will be Fury's cut man for Wilder fight, Hrgovic's next opponent is announced - Boxing News

Then check out Perea on Youtube. ( A couple of pro fights, plus his ams when he beat Breazeale.)
----------------------------

Yeah, he's got a few losses, but this guy Perea no joke. He just sorta' hangs out for a while while his opponents wear themselves out, then he strikes with surprisingly good hand speed. Sort of the "moray eel" of the HW division.

It's really hard to tell just how good he is, but I tell you, Hrgovic better not take him for granted.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Zhang Jun Long actually had a fight on Monday just gone, beating Osborne Machimana in the first round. As is the tradition with the Dragon King there was no prior warning, no TV coverage and it was all shrouded in mystery.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Jennings vs Rivas is now official. Let’s hope Rivas passes the medical.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

#82
@beadybea What is the latest on Trevor Byran , Dillian Carman, Robert Helenius, Marko Huck, Michael Hunter, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Agit Kabayel, Adam Kownacki, Mladan Mijas, Kubrat Pulev, Andy Ruiz Jr, Tom Schwarz, Tyrone Sprong, Oleksandr Teslenko and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> #82
> @beadybea What is the latest on Trevor Byran , Dillian Carman, Robert Helenius, Marko Huck, Michael Hunter, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Agit Kabayel, Adam Kownacki, Mladan Mijas, Kubrat Pulev, Andy Ruiz Jr, Tom Schwarz, Tyrone Sprong, Oleksandr Teslenko and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome


I'm out of the loop at the moment but here's what I know;

Bryan - maybe in line for Jarrell Miller in January on a DAZN card
Hunter - has signed with Matchroom and is likely to fight in the UK again early next year (maybe against Takam)
Fujimoto - some noise that he might face Jun Long Zhang soon - JLZ has a date on boxrec in Australia but that's all very loose.
Kabayel - EBU have enforced the mandatory against Wallin so it looks like that will happen next (that's why his last date was pulled).
Kownacki - will face Gerald Washington in January.
Miljas - back out in Canada in February.
Pulev - has signed with Top Rank, likely to fight in Chicago/Vegas in March/April and will hope for IBF mandatory shot later in 2019.
Spong - Faces Ytalo Perea in Suriname on Friday - decent opponent and you can catch that on Fite TV.
Zhang - Visa issues scuppered the Ustinov fight, haven't heard anything since but hope they are sorted now and he'll be Takam's opponent.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thx, Beadybea.

Geez, some really good bouts coming up!

Kabayel - Walin & Kownacki - Washington are both be exciting and impossible to predict.

Even Miller - Bryan feels like a worthwhile fight, despite all of the Big Maybe's faults & Bryan's lack of power. It's a good clash of styles.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Trevor Byran , Dillian Carman, Jermaine Franklin, Robert Helenius, Marko Huck, Michael Hunter, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Agit Kabayel, Richard Lartey, Charles Martin, Kubrat Pulev, Andy Ruiz Jr, Tom Schwarz, Tony Yoka and Junlong Zang any updates would be welcome


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest on Trevor Byran , Dillian Carman, Jermaine Franklin, Robert Helenius, Marko Huck, Michael Hunter, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Guillermo Jones, Agit Kabayel, Richard Lartey, Charles Martin, Kubrat Pulev, Andy Ruiz Jr, Tom Schwarz, Tony Yoka and Junlong Zang any updates would be welcome


*Franklin *- faces Rydell Booker on Showtime in Kansas on 15th February having recently signed with Salita Promotions. Franklin is my tip for a breakout in 2019.
*Kabayel *- The Wallin fight looks likely in March.
*Martin *- returns to action on 16th February.
*Pulev *- About to start training in the US having signed a deal with Top Rank. Out in March/April in Vegas or Chicago.
*Ruiz Jr* - Wants to get out of his contract, doubt we'll see him in action anytime soon.
*Zhang Jun Long* - Listed as fighting in Australia on 1st March - nothing I can find in Chinese press to corroborate though. There is some noise that he will face Fujimoto soon. Recent inactivity due to "secret training" with Evander Holyfield.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

Is Byran still for fighting Millar next weekend
Is joe Joyce fighting Nathan Gorman next


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> Is Byran still for fighting Millar next weekend
> Is joe Joyce fighting Nathan Gorman next


Everything has gone quiet with Miller so don't know. Highly unlikely Joyce faces Gorman next - heard nothing about that as a potential clash.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Update on Ruiz Jr, he's signed with PBC


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

beadybea said:


> *Franklin *- faces Rydell Booker on Showtime in Kansas on 15th February having recently signed with Salita Promotions. Franklin is my tip for a breakout in 2019.
> .


Quite possible, if they don't match him too tough.

I like Franklin a lot, but he wastes an awful lot of energy trying to just punch through his opponents' guards. When he finally faces a durable guy that can punch back, he could get into real trouble in the later rounds.
(Esp with that stocky build of his, which isn't ideal for endurance.)

Hopefully he'll start to learn patience, and maybe develop a few angles and depth to his offense. And use his jab more, to set up opportunities.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest onTrevor Byran , Ali Eren Demirezu, Jermaine Franklin, Kyotaro Fujimoto,, Hugie Fury, Filip Hrgovic, Marko Huck, Charles Martin, Petar Milas, Alexander Povetkin, Kubrat Pulev, Andy Ruiz Jr, Tony Yoka, Otto Wallin and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome

Dillian Carman is to fight Evgeny Romanov
Efe Ajagba is to fight Amir Mansour


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest onTrevor Byran , Ali Eren Demirezu, Jermaine Franklin, Kyotaro Fujimoto,, Hugie Fury, Filip Hrgovic, Marko Huck, Charles Martin, Petar Milas, Alexander Povetkin, Kubrat Pulev, Andy Ruiz Jr, Tony Yoka, Otto Wallin and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome
> 
> Dillian Carman is to fight Evgeny Romanov
> Efe Ajagba is to fight Amir Mansour


I don't think Carman will fight Romanov - he's set for a rematch with Kean in June.

Demirezen - won't be fighting Ugonoh next, he's had a small injury lately.
Franklin - isn't fighting on 15th Feb, think they have 13th April penciled in now.
Fury - Eye still not fully healed but targeting a March return.
Martin - was hoping for a return on 16th February but probably just waiting for a PBC date now.
Pulev - Helenius fight not happening, KP still hoping to be on the 23rd March card.
Ruiz Jr - set to return 20th April.
Yoka - free to return from his ban in July, talks started with Duhaupas.
Wallin - Kabayel fight cancelled as Wallin's coach was attacked in NY. Still hoping that goes ahead later this year.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Trevor Byran , Ali Eren Demirezu, Alexander Frank, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Robert Helenius Hugie Fury, Filip Hrgovic, Marko Huck, Micheal Hunter Petar Milas, Alexander Povetkin, Tony Yoka, Junlong Zhang, Zhlila Zhang and Olexandr Zakzozhyi any updates would be welcome


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108128707552501762
Is it just the clothing, or does Ruiz Jr. look in a bit better shape than normal? He's down to fight Dimitrenko next month.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108128707552501762
> Is it just the clothing, or does Ruiz Jr. look in a bit better shape than normal? He's down to fight Dimitrenko next month.


Yeah he's been working on it - I think it's finally clicked with him that it will help.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BvCcnCTgwmC/


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest on Trevor Byran , Ali Eren Demirezu, Alexander Frank, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Robert Helenius Hugie Fury, Filip Hrgovic, Marko Huck, Micheal Hunter Petar Milas, Alexander Povetkin, Tony Yoka, Junlong Zhang, Zhlila Zhang and Olexandr Zakzozhyi any updates would be welcome


Fury - looks like he's dropping the British title due to injury - I'd expect the eye hasn't fully healed. 
Hrgovic - I expect he'll be on the Matchroom show in Chicago.
Hunter - will probably face Takam next or one of the other Matchroom fighters.
Milas - will face Cyril Leonet for Wallin's EU title on 6th April
Povetkin - on that Matchroom Chicago show, probably not against Usyk.
Yoka - back in July - will get news on an opponent soon. He wanted Duhaupas that might not happen next but by the end of the year.
JLZ - His fight is Australia was cancelled because his opponent's visa was refused. I expect news soon, possibly an overseas fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

beadybea said:


> Fury - looks like he's dropping the British title due to injury - I'd expect the eye hasn't fully healed.
> Hrgovic - I expect he'll be on the Matchroom show in Chicago.
> Hunter - will probably face Takam next or one of the other Matchroom fighters.
> Milas - will face Cyril Leonet for Wallin's EU title on 6th April
> ...


WTF happened to Ivan Dychko? Fucking monster prospect, but I don't think he fights often enough. As in for this stage in his career. He has nothing lined up that I know of according to BoxRec at least.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> WTF happened to Ivan Dychko? Fucking monster prospect, but I don't think he fights often enough. As in for this stage in his career. He has nothing lined up that I know of according to BoxRec at least.


Geez that's right. The guy has crazy natural gifts, and not really that old yet.

Another lost soul is *Izuagbe Ugonoh. He hasn't fought in 10 months, with nothing scheduled. 
At least he got away from that fraud, Kevin Barry.

And still no word about Trey Lippe Morrison.*


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Speaking of "why haven't we heard from them?" - What the heck happened to *Andre Wawrzyk?

He hasn't fought since 2016. Still suspended?*


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

*Martin Bakole Llunga faces Marious Wach on April 6th, in Poland.

That's an interesting fight. Hope it's televised.
-------------

Oleksandr Teslenko fights some cabbie on March 29th, in Canada.

Otto Wallin's fighting "some guy" on April 13th.

Peter Milas is fighting "some other guy" on April 6th.*


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> WTF happened to Ivan Dychko? Fucking monster prospect, but I don't think he fights often enough. As in for this stage in his career. He has nothing lined up that I know of according to BoxRec at least.


Dychko is just suffering from bad/no promotion - he was caught up in some con promotion a couple of years back and is now just with heavyweight factory as far as I know - he's still getting good training and I wouldn't be surprised to see him sign for someone very soon.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Geez that's right. The guy has crazy natural gifts, and not really that old yet.
> 
> Another lost soul is *Izuagbe Ugonoh. He hasn't fought in 10 moths, with nothing scheduled.
> At least he got away from that fraud, Kevin Barry.
> ...


Ugonoh was set to fight but I think he had the same trainer as Szpilka and he died recently. He's working with Jonathan Banks now and I'd expect to see him out very soon.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

beadybea said:


> Ugonoh was set to fight but I think he had the same trainer as Szpilka and he died recently. He's working with Jonathan Banks now and I'd expect to see him out very soon.


Thanks, that's great news.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeez, still absolutely nothing scheduled for Ugohnoh! His last fight was in May 2018, and he only fought twice in two years.

I hope this guy isn't losing the best years of his career, due to lousy management.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Geroge Arias, Trevor Byran , Ivan Dychko, Alexander Frank, Junior Fa, Andrey Fedosov, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Robert Helenius Marko Huck, Adam Kownacki, Kristian Prenga, Evgeny Romanov, Tyrone Sprong, Tony Yoka, Junlong Zhang, Zhlila Zhang and Olexandr Zakzozhyi any updates would be welcome


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest on Geroge Arias, Trevor Byran , Ivan Dychko, Alexander Frank, Junior Fa, Andrey Fedosov, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Robert Helenius Marko Huck, Adam Kownacki, Kristian Prenga, Evgeny Romanov, Tyrone Sprong, Tony Yoka, Junlong Zhang, Zhlila Zhang and Olexandr Zakzozhyi any updates would be welcome


Why don't you give this thing called "Google" a whirl?


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Strike said:


> Why don't you give this thing called "Google" a whirl?


I am the new Jeeves.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

beadybea said:


> I am the new Jeeves.


Have you seen the rumour that Joyce vs Dubois is signed?


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Strike said:


> Have you seen the rumour that Joyce vs Dubois is signed?


Yeah good fight if it happens. Joyce is relentless but very hittable. I'd say it's a case of whether or not DD can KO him before he gasses and Joyce takes him into deep water.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

beadybea said:


> Yeah good fight if it happens. Joyce is relentless but very hittable. I'd say it's a case of whether or not DD can KO him before he gasses and Joyce takes him into deep water.


Agreed.


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> @beadybea What is the latest on Geroge Arias, Trevor Byran , Ivan Dychko, Alexander Frank, Junior Fa, Andrey Fedosov, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Robert Helenius Marko Huck, Adam Kownacki, Kristian Prenga, Evgeny Romanov, Tyrone Sprong, Tony Yoka, Junlong Zhang, Zhlila Zhang and Olexandr Zakzozhyi any updates would be welcome


Geroge Arias - fights vs TBA in Connecticut on 17th May. Marco Huck & Sahret Delgado also on the card.
Ivan Dychko - faces Ray Austin on 10th May in Florida.
Tony Yoka - back from his ban in July, still waiting for news on a date & opponent
Zhilei Zhang - has signed a co promotional deal with Matchroom and should be on one of their cards soon - there were rumours of Tom Dallas as his first opponent.
Olexandr Zakhozyi - fights in Germany on Saturday. Sirenko & Visser both also on that card.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

beadybea said:


> Zhilei Zhang - has signed a co promotional deal with Matchroom and should be on one of their cards soon - there were rumours of Tom Dallas as his first opponent.


I hope there's a different Tom Dallas out there, and it's not the one I'm thinking of... :sad5


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> I hope there's a different Tom Dallas out there, and it's not the one I'm thinking of... :sad5


Little. Tom Little. I was on auto pilot there, sorry!


----------



## beadybea (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like Kownacki vs Helenius next.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Junior Fa, Alexander Frank, Andrey Fedosov, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Robert Helenius Agit Kabayel, Adam Kownacki, Sergey Kuzmin Charles Martn, Joseph Parker, Alexander Poventkin, Kristian Prenga, Kabrat Pulev, Evgeny Romanov, Tony Yoka, and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

beadybea said:


> Looks like Kownacki vs Helenius next.


I wish they'd bring Kownacki along faster now. Helenius is kind of a joke opponent at this point, and Kownacki has certainly proven himself to be a serious contender. - But he also doesn't seem to train very hard. Maybe if they really match him tough, he'll get his lard-ass into condition.

Imagine Kownacki vs Ruiz, Jr? Battle of the fat, aggressive, defensively-challenged, T Rex's. 
It would be a blast !


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

So....what am i missing about this guy then ?. Looks well average to me, and i know hes meant to be 6ft 9, but dont look in that great a shape.


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

@beadybea What is the latest on Robert Alfonso, Trevor Byran, Frank Sanchez Faure, Andrey Fedosov, Kyotaro Fujimoto, Agit Kabayel, Adam Kownacki, Sergey Kuzmin, Petar Milas, Joseph Parker, Alexander Poventkin, Kristian Prenga, Kabrat Pulev, Tyrone Sprong, Olexandr Teslenko and Zhlila Zhang any updates would be welcome


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Arsianbeck Makhmudov is a very promising prospect at the moment. 9 (9) - 0, although already 30 years old.
He has huge power, and he throws massive combos when his opponent is hurt. - But still pretty calm and patient. 
He's also improved his defense a lot in the last year.

He fights some undefeated guy named Kalonga on Sept. 28th. Definitely a fight to check out.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Exciting prospect *Bakhodir Jalolov has a stay-busy fight TODAY.

-- but it's in russia, probably not even televised. Check You-tooob tomorrow, I guess.*


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jalolov's fight was postponed. 
Well, no big deal, anyway. He needs to start stepping it up a little.
This guy has SERIOUS potential: (Look how well he moves, then realize he's 6'7" !)


----------

